# Lucky Day



## mainshipfred (Jun 18, 2021)

Just picked up about 40 - 24 count new cases of 375 ml green bottles. Mostly Bordeaux but some Burgundy. The best part for me is they were free. The best part for you if your in Northern VA is I have no use for all of them. Let me know if you want some, free of course.


----------



## Jovimaple (Jun 18, 2021)

Wish I lived closer! I love those bottles!


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 18, 2021)

My brother lives in Ashburne, moving into a new house this month. If you can hang onto them for a few weeks, I'd like 2 cases. Preferably Bordeaux, but I'm not going to complain if they're not.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 18, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> My brother lives in Ashburne, moving into a new house this month. If you can hang onto them for a few weeks, I'd like 2 cases. Preferably Bordeaux, but I'm not going to complain if they're not.



Depending where in Ashburn, it's only a 20 minute drive from me. Yes it is not problem holding on to them.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 18, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> My brother lives in Ashburne, moving into a new house this month. If you can hang onto them for a few weeks, I'd like 2 cases. Preferably Bordeaux, but I'm not going to complain if they're not.



Also, if or when you visit your brother make sure you let me know. We can hit some wineries or maybe do a sampling of mine. I'm pretty sure I could get some of the others in the area to join us. Always nice to put a face to an avatar.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 18, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> Depending where in Ashburn, it's only a 20 minute drive from me. Yes it is not problem holding on to them.


When visiting, I drive on Rt 28, so I go through Centerville. I'll ping my brother and make arrangements.

Getting together sounds good!


----------



## VinesnBines (Jun 18, 2021)

Did you get them from Delaplane Cellars? I was going to get some/all but couldn’t arrange to get to the winery before closing on a weekday and didn’t want to go in on a weekend. 

Anyway I’d like some (2, 5 or as many as 10) cases. I won’t be able to arrange a pickup until June 27 or later. Whatever you have left will be fine.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 19, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> Did you get them from Delaplane Cellars? I was going to get some/all but couldn’t arrange to get to the winery before closing on a weekday and didn’t want to go in on a weekend.
> 
> Anyway I’d like some (2, 5 or as many as 10) cases. I won’t be able to arrange a pickup until June 27 or later. Whatever you have left will be fine.



Yes, from Delaplane and yes I can hold them. I only want 5 cases and will hold at least 5 for you. If there is not much of an interest you can have ten, just trying to spread it around.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 19, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> When visiting, I drive on Rt 28, so I go through Centerville. I'll ping my brother and make arrangements.
> 
> Getting together sounds good!



You drive right by both of us. Fred and I are just a couple miles apart.


----------



## Lucyray (Jun 19, 2021)

How kind of you! I wish I lived close enough to snag some; Michigan is just too far away. Thank you


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 20, 2021)

My son wants a case -- bump my request to 3 cases. Thanks!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 20, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> My son wants a case -- bump my request to 3 cases. Thanks!



You got it!


----------



## franc1969 (Jun 26, 2021)

Oooh, yes! I love the smaller format, it's often just me drinking a bottle. I'll take lots, 6-10 cases, more if you have them without enough interest. Burgundy is fine. I'll figure out getting over there, may be a couple of weeks with trips coming up. I'll trade you (or whomever) for cases of 750ml I get from someone here. I was going to post them eventually, I just got another 4 cases a couple days ago. Way more than I need right now.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 26, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> Oooh, yes! I love the smaller format, it's often just me drinking a bottle. I'll take lots, 6-10 cases, more if you have them without enough interest. Burgundy is fine. I'll figure out getting over there, may be a couple of weeks with trips coming up. I'll trade you (or whomever) for cases of 750ml I get from someone here. I was going to post them eventually, I just got another 4 cases a couple days ago. Way more than I need right now.



They went fast, I think I only have 5 upspoken for.


----------



## franc1969 (Jun 26, 2021)

Those will do. I'll check on when I can come get them and get back to you soon. And I may bottle before i come over, not sure if the tannat seco d wine is ready to taste, but I have syrah to bottle.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 26, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> They went fast, I think I only have 5 upspoken for.


This is no surprise!

Thanks!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 26, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> Those will do. I'll check on when I can come get them and get back to you soon. And I may bottle before i come over, not sure if the tannat seco d wine is ready to taste, but I have syrah to bottle.



The first run Tannat is coming along very nicely. It fermented bone dry but has a really nice perception of sweetness. It's in a neutral barrel and I don't think I'm going to add any staves. It may be one of the few wines I don't blend. See you when you can get here.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 26, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> This is no surprise!
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome, make sure to let me know when you make it up here.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 26, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> You're welcome, make sure to let me know when you make it up here.


Will do! Talking to my brother about a long weekend. Once things are figured out, I'll let you know.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you again Fred! I nominate Fred for the Super Nice Guy Award. He picked up all those cases of bottles to give away, took time from a busy Sunday afternoon to meet us, showed us his winemaking set up and gave us some of his excellent wine. What can be nicer?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 11, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> Thank you again Fred! I nominate Fred for the Super Nice Guy Award. He picked up all those cases of bottles to give away, took time from a busy Sunday afternoon to meet us, showed us his winemaking set up and gave us some of his excellent wine. What can be nicer?



I absolutely agree. I second your nomination!


----------

